# sirius xm all in one?



## Blackcharger06 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hey guys sorry if this is in the wrong place, but I'm trying to answer a simple question. I want to get satellite radio in my car. I currently have an iva w205 with the pxa h701 hooked up. I like the sirius line up much better but want the mlb games. I see they have an all in one package but I'm puzzled as to how it works. I went to the main page to see the package and you can pick the all in one, and the all in one family plan (everything except stuff like howard and shady). You can click back from xm and sirius on that page as well. What I am trying to figure out is, will that be the channel line up with the service I have? If it is really an all in one package, wouldn't I get EVERYTHING? Many of the channels are the same but there is a lot of over lap. I just want to make sure I know what I am getting before I go with the all in one. They also have an ala carte package as well, but unfortunetly you can't get mlb games. If anyone can help me out I'd love to hear what to do. 

Brian


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

i may be wrong here, but ive heard that sirius users still cant get MLB from the XM line-up, while XM users can get all of what sirius has.


----------



## todd217 (Apr 5, 2009)

you wont get both all the xm and sirus channels. if mbl is the main thing xm has that u like i would get xm. the 3 main things that sirus has over xm is nascar and howard and playboy.


----------



## Blackcharger06 (Mar 28, 2007)

I called up sirius but i was on hold for 20 mins so i hung up. I did hear from a few people that in july or so you will be able to get mlb on sirius though. It says on the website that you can get all in one, but it sure is confusing. ALL in one to me means everything, I just wanna make sure. I also want to make sure that I can get everything with the sirius or xm tuner. I'm still uneasy about paying 20 bucks a month for radio but you have to pay to play I guess.


----------



## todd217 (Apr 5, 2009)

i have had xm for about 5 years now i could not live with out it. ok i just checked the sirus site and can see why u are confused. the everything 12.99 plan is every thing that sirus used to offer when xm and sirus was separate no baseball. while the everthing plus best of gives u your baseball. or u could go with xm everthing plan 12.99 and get baseball.


----------



## TSS Taylor (May 25, 2009)

The only way to get everything out there is with the Mirge Radio only available on Sirius or XMs websites. It's about $170 and gives you the full spectrum of channels from each. It has both the Sirius and XM chipset built into it. But it costs $19.99 per month. 

The Ala Carte Packages only apply if you have a Sirius Starmate 5 Radio and if the channel doesn't exist within the Best of XM it won't exist as an option within the Ala Carte package. 

Yes, it's all confusing for sure. Most XM radios have bandwidth on their chipsets to allow for more channels but most Sirius radios don't. This kinda limits them in a way. 

If you really want MLB the best bet would to get an XM radio and add the best of Sirius for $4.04 more.


----------



## Blackcharger06 (Mar 28, 2007)

TSS Taylor said:


> The only way to get everything out there is with the Mirge Radio only available on Sirius or XMs websites. It's about $170 and gives you the full spectrum of channels from each. It has both the Sirius and XM chipset built into it. But it costs $19.99 per month.
> 
> The Ala Carte Packages only apply if you have a Sirius Starmate 5 Radio and if the channel doesn't exist within the Best of XM it won't exist as an option within the Ala Carte package.
> 
> ...


 Hey man thanx a lot. The problem I am running into now is the sirrius add on looks great, the xm one looks kinda ghetto. They are about the same price. It would be a lot easier if I wasn't an mlb fan  Thanx again.


----------

